# Spain - Mercia/Valencia - anyone there now?



## 103374 (Mar 13, 2007)

We're fulltiming and are currently in Mercia, will be moving up to Benidorm next month and working our way up to Germany in May. Havn't met anyone from MHF, so anyone out there fancy meeting up?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

kevathome said:


> We're fulltiming and are currently in Mercia


Assuming you're not in Wales, you might mean Murcia. 

Dougie.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi kevathome.
We are in benidorm on camping villasol until the end of march we may get to meet up if you get to benidorm. Hope the weather here gets better soon.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan.


----------



## 103374 (Mar 13, 2007)

Dougie,
Thanks for spotting the deliberate mistake - only there to see if anyone paying attention (theys nowt rong wif muy spelging)

Steve & Ann,
Planning on getting to Beni feb 20/21 and hoping to stay on Villasol. Havn't booked - how full is it?

Kevin & Marilyn


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi kevathome.

This time last year you would have been lucky to find a pitch. Not so this year there are about 40-50 pitches spare. None of the sites are full this year. 
Safe journey we shall still be here when you arrive.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## Droop (Nov 21, 2007)

*Murcia - Benidorm*

I'm in Murcia, looking to head for Benidorm today


----------



## Droop (Nov 21, 2007)

*Valencia*

Will be in Valencia tonight


----------



## 103374 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Steve & Ann,
How are things in Benidorm, high winds here have forced everyone to put down sat dishes and talk to eachother instead of watch TV.
Pool is 38'C and we sit in there like those japanese monkeys you see on TV. Looking forward to the nightlife - anything new & exiting?

Hi Droop,
Hope you made Valencia ok, windy or what! Have you chosen a site in Beni and how long are you planning on staying?

Regards 
Kevin & Marilyn


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi kevathome.

The weather forecast shows winds of 15Klm but it has been blowing at about 50Klm for the past 3 hours and seems to be getting worse. The awning is banging about like mad. The van is also rocking about as i type this post.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------

